# Zusätzliche IPs dem System hinzufügen - wie?



## surrender (4. Dezember 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen !


Ich habe gerade 2 zusätzliche IPs zu meinem Server erhalten und weiß nicht, wie ich diese ins System eingliedern soll...

Meine /etc/network/interfaces sehen folgendermaßen aus:


```
auto lo eth0

iface lo inet loopback

iface eth0 inet static
        address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
        netmask 255.255.255.0
up route add -net xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0
up route add default gw xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
up mii-diag -A 100baseTx-FD
```

Wie muss ich dort die IPs eintragen?
Danke im voraus für die Hilfe!


surrender


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2004)

das kannst du über virtuelle Interfaces erreichen....

auto eth0:0
iface eth0:0 inet static
        address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
        netmask 255.255.255.0

auto eth0:1
iface eth0:1 inet static
        address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
        netmask 255.255.255.0


----------



## surrender (4. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank, hat so bestens funktioniert!


----------

